# 82 terry camper



## styron (Aug 14, 2012)

i have an older camper and from what i can see all thelines that water would go through are rubber hose as far as i can see my question is for winterizing do i still put antifreeze in all the lines.


----------



## frank-id (Dec 20, 2010)

*Winterizing a RV*

Connect an air source to the water inlet. Use an air regulator to control air pressure to about 50 psi. Open each water valve, both hot and cold, until any trace of water is removed. Most folks add antifreeze to the sinks and shower for the traps. The toilet usually has no trap. The 12volt water pump is very sensitive to being frozen and broken. It is common to remove pump and remove any moisture. A little time well spent will save money. Anti freeze can also be added any place there is water. The water heater has a drain plug to remove any water. Coat the drain plugs with an antiseize product. Disconnecting the battery is good for storage. To keep the battery in good condition, get a small charger with an output of 10-20 amps. Connect the charger to a 24 hour time clock. Set the clock to turn on charger every six hours for about one hour. Frequently check battery voltage to determine battery condition. With any multimeter, a battery indicating 12.0volts is 75% discharged. A good fully charged battery will 
show 12.6volts. Isn't this fun??? Frank


----------

